# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Есть ли у вас маленькие слабости?

## Irina

*Почти у всех есть свои маленькие слабости. Какие из них вы иногда себе позволяете?*

----------


## Irina

У меня их вагон и маленькая тележка. Не могу устоять перед свежеиспеченными пирогами. Обожаю побрякушки от самых простых до дорогих, хотя уже сундук под них заводить пора.)) Не могу устоять перед хорошей парфюмерией (под неё ещё один сундук заводить пора.

----------


## BiZ111

Есть чипсы) Мммм...счастье есть

----------


## Irina

Позволила себе сегодня маленькую слабость - слопать большой вкусный тортик "Наполеон")))

----------


## Akasey

одна?!!?!? 

конечно есть, у кого их нету, тот не здоровый человек

----------


## Irina

> одна?!!?!?


Не одна, много. А у тебя какие или это Большой большой секрет?)))

----------


## BiZ111

Так мот по рубрика лучше сделать? 

*Из еды* у меня так много слабостей, что 95 из 100 блюд у меня вызывают слюней поток
*Из женщин* - внешне - конечно же попы, затем - глаза, затем общий план
*Из секса* - ну да..напишу..
*Деньги* ещё слабость

Что вообще такое *слабости*? Не понимаю

----------


## Akasey

слабость...перед посидеть перед компом до полуночи, а на утро проклинать себя

----------


## Femida

а...интернет))

----------


## Akasey

> а...интернет))


 так я же писал 


> слабость...перед посидеть перед компом до полуночи, а на утро проклинать себя


 я нет имел ввиду

----------


## Asteriks

Вообще-то Интернет у меня не маленькая слабость, а большая. Точно так же большая слабость - дорога к холодильнику. А маленькая слабость... - получить в подарок стишок от приятного человека. Ну, очень маленькая слабость.

----------


## Irina

Проявилась опять моя слабость к парфюму. Купила очередные духи.

----------


## Akasey

слышал такую шутку: воняют одеколон и духи, остальное всё пахнет , ладно это тупой юмор, ещё слабость перед мамиными блинами....мммм

----------


## Asteriks

Встать ночью, пойти к холодильнику, найти еду и жевать что-нибудь.

----------


## Irina

Грызть семечки. Стараюсь не покупать, иначе пока все не сгрызу - не остановлюсь

----------


## Marusja

а я терпеть не могу вставть утром...на выходных до 13 часов сплю, и еще одна огроменная слабость...а еще я из тех у кого уже есть 20 пар обуви, но мне надо еще как минимум столько же...порой вся зарплата на очередные красивые туфельки уходит...

----------


## BiZ111

*Покупка велосипедов*

----------


## Irina

Люблю поспать не в меру.

----------


## Asteriks

Какой ужас.))
Не умею отдыхать. Трудоголик. Больше дня-двух не выдерживаю.

----------


## Irina

Иногда люблю полениться

----------


## SDS

на ночь какой-нибудь Указ почитать - от 1682 или 2009 года
во сне быстрее смысл доходит

----------


## Irina

Менять цвет волос периодически

----------


## ПаранойА

прогулки вечером с приятными людьми... Желательно ночью... под звездами... ееех

----------


## PatR!oT

я сладкоежка

----------


## Irina

Временно впадать в меланхолию.

----------

